# Collecting Baseball Cards



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 30, 2007)

Anyone collect baseball cards?

Anyone interested in selling their card collection of baseball cards?
Anyone interested in trading baseball cards for the MTP of Spurgeon? 

Just curious.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 30, 2007)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> Anyone collect baseball cards?
> 
> Anyone interested in selling their card collection of baseball cards?
> Anyone interested in trading baseball cards for the MTP of Spurgeon?
> ...



Now I wish I had kept all those cards from my bubble gum days instead of clipping them onto my bike.


----------



## BJClark (Oct 30, 2007)

C. Matthew McMahon;



> Anyone collect baseball cards?



My daughter does, because the "Card Man" gave her two bags of cards while she was in the Hospital..

hmmm, he did this twice while she's been in the hospital, so she has football, baseball, hockey, and I think basketball...



> Anyone interested in selling their card collection of baseball cards?



I'm not sure if she would be willing to sell them or not...I'm not even sure which one's she has..
but I can ask her..



> Anyone interested in trading baseball cards for the MTP of Spurgeon?



now, if they were MINE I would make this trade...but I don't think she would appreciate it as much...


----------



## Barnpreacher (Oct 30, 2007)

When I was in college I would skip out of Biology class and go to the ball card shop. I spent WAY too much money on those things. They're not worth as much today because there are so many companies manufacturing them, and it is a lot easier to get rare cards today then it was back then. 

All in all I enjoyed the hobby, and sometimes I wish I were still in it. But alas, I sold my collection quite a few years ago.


----------



## etexas (Oct 30, 2007)

I never got into the whole card thing......not sure why.........


----------



## SolaGratia (Oct 30, 2007)

C. Matthew,

What are you looking for as far as trading?
I stilled have my collection.


----------



## sastark (Oct 31, 2007)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> Anyone collect baseball cards?
> 
> Anyone interested in selling their card collection of baseball cards?
> Anyone interested in trading baseball cards for the MTP of Spurgeon?
> ...



Sorry for my ignorance, but what does "MTP" stand for?

(I do have my baseball card collection, still, though I'm not sure what it's actually worth. Are you looking for anything in particular?)


----------

